# New Moderator: deadheadskier!



## Greg (Jul 15, 2009)

Please join me in congratulating deadheadskier as AZ's latest addition to the moderator team! DHS is a solid AZ contributor, helluva skier and all around good guy. I'm confident he will do a great job here. His taste in music sucks though. :razz:

:beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 15, 2009)

Represent NH!

Maybe we can take some of the focus of this forum off Southern New England.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW! It's been a long time since a new mod was named! Congrats, DHS!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats DHS! I'm sure The Grateful Thread will now be elevated to God-Like status!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the team, DHS!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Please join me in congratulating deadheadskier as AZ's latest addition to the moderator team! DHS is a solid AZ contributor, helluva skier and all around good guy. I'm confident he will do a great job here. His taste in music sucks though. :razz:
> 
> :beer:



Congrats DHS...do you need an assistant???


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Congrats DHS! I'm sure The Grateful Thread will now be elevated to God-Like status!!



If my mod powers include the use of a sticky, you know where I'll use it first .... 


Thanks to Greg and I'm sure the other moderators for the appointment.  This will go a long ways towards making up for all the times I was picked last for the kick ball team as a kid.  :lol:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks to Greg and I'm sure the other moderators for the appointment.  This will go a long ways towards making up for all the times I was picked last for the kick ball team as a kid.  :lol:



Uhh, not to over state the obvious but you are pretty much the coolest guy they could pick for the mod team!  

Congrats, I'm sure you'll make a good mod...you seem to have a pretty level head on your shoulders and can inspire and contribute to debate without being contentious or antagonistic.  We'll have to get together this summer for a beer at one of the local haunts.  :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 15, 2009)

Right on DHS!!!!   Weir Everywhere!!!!!!!!!

steveo


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats.. You bring good stuff in the misc. threads as well as the ski and hiking ones.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Uhh, not to over state the obvious but you are pretty much the coolest guy they could pick for the mod team!
> 
> Congrats, I'm sure you'll make a good mod...you seem to have a pretty level head on your shoulders and can inspire and contribute to debate without being contentious or antagonistic.  We'll have to get together this summer for a beer at one of the local haunts.  :beer:



thanks man!    :lol:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> thanks man!    :lol:



wow nice edit...already letting those new mod powers get to your head huh!  I guess its true what they say, power corrupts!    
FREE THE AZ, FREE THE AZ :flag:  YOU CAN"T HIDE THE TRUTH...YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome to the team DHS!  I look forward to your input.



deadheadskier said:


> thanks man!    :lol:





eastcoastpowderhound said:


> wow nice edit...already letting those new mod powers get to your head huh!  I guess its true what they say, power corrupts!
> FREE THE AZ, FREE THE AZ :flag:  YOU CAN"T HIDE THE TRUTH...YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH  ;-)



:lol: nice flexing of the mod muscles already. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats DHS!! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey congrats man! I take back all those things I said about you .... :-D


----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2009)

ckofer said:


>



:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

ckofer said:


>


I lol'd.  thanks for that


----------



## powhunter (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL  Greg can we get some stickers made??


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2009)

ckofer said:


>



Classic! :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 16, 2009)

I would use that for a hat and a car sticker


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

I think we should have more Ads..The yellow teeth one is steezy along with the one for the United Negro college fund..what about ads for tobacco waterpipes and mailorder brides??


----------



## Philpug (Jul 16, 2009)

Good Choice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Good Choice.



I was hoping they would have chose you...lol..not


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the sticker scratch and sniff patchouli?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Is the sticker scratch and sniff patchouli?



I would disapprove

not a fan


----------



## Edd (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats, buddy.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 16, 2009)

Wheres the swearing in cerimony??   Coopers cabin??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Wheres the swearing in cerimony??   Coopers cabin??



didn't they tear that down???

DHS..how long ago did you put in your application for moderator???


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Wheres the swearing in cerimony??



The rest of the moderators and I swore him in plenty yesterday...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> didn't they tear that down???
> 
> DHS..how long ago did you put in your application for moderator???



it's more a deity type thing. 

you have to be born a moderator and when the one's chosen before you deem you are ready, you're invited to join them :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats to Greg and the team for acquiring such a great contributor to the team.
As for deadheadskier......my condolences. 

How many of the team members are Krypton Konverts!?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> it's more a deity type thing.
> 
> you have to be born a moderator and when the one's chosen before you deem you are ready, you're invited to join them :lol:



so you have to provide goats???(insert Marc joke here)


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> didn't they tear that down???
> 
> DHS..how long ago did you put in your application for moderator???



I thinks it's more like the mob. The Godfather makes you and offer you can't refuse.



iwon't said:


> Maybe you should ask to be a moderator too. Looking at your post count in the short time you have been a member on this forum seems like you have contributed greatly already.



Yea, I think they want quality over quantity. GSS keeps things lively here, but i don't think I'd want him as a moderator.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Maybe you should ask to be a moderator too. Looking at your post count in the short time you have been a member on this forum seems like you have contributed greatly already.



and how


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and how



I can't believe they passed you over! What an outrage!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, I think they want quality over quantity. GSS keeps things lively here, but i don't think I'd want him as a moderator.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 17, 2009)

being a mod sorta sounds cool, but believe me its not.  There's nothing fun about it, especially when you get harassed for making a decision on having to delete a post etc.  You guys can have it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 17, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> being a mod sorta sounds cool, but believe me its not.  There's nothing fun about it, especially when you get harassed for making a decision on having to delete a post etc.  You guys can have it.



+ 1.  Thank you for saying that.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 17, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> being a mod sorta sounds cool, but believe me its not.  There's nothing fun about it, especially when you get harassed for making a decision on having to delete a post etc.  You guys can have it.




clearly, you're trying to ingratiate yourself with the powers that be to get the next coveted moderator slot!!  you can just forget it.  GSS is the front-runner!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 17, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> clearly, you're trying to ingratiate yourself with the powers that be to get the next coveted moderator slot!!  you can just forget it.  GSS is the front-runner!



Highly doubtful since SkiDork is a moderator/administrator of another site.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 17, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Highly doubtful since SkiDork is a moderator/administrator of another site.





excellent...less competition for the GSS-inator!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 17, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> clearly, you're trying to ingratiate yourself with the powers that be to get the next coveted moderator slot!!  you can just forget it.  GSS is the front-runner!



GSS should just buy AZ. He's on it all day anyways and as owner he could run it the way he wants. 

How fun would that be with him calling the shots? Of course he'd probably end up banning me for life, but I'd like to see it happen regardless.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> GSS should just buy AZ. He's on it all day anyways and as owner he could run it the way he wants.
> 
> How fun would that be with him calling the shots? Of course he'd probably end up banning me for life, but I'd like to see it happen regardless.



Why should I pay for something that is already free????  Aside from the bike threads and the gear threads..this site is sweet.  Do we really need a 100 post thread on Krypton ski boots and threads related to taints and bike shorts.  I did like the What Are You Wearing thread..a little homoerotic for a ski site but that's sort of the way AZ is..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why should I pay for something that is already free????  Aside from the bike threads and the gear threads..this site is sweet.  Do we really need a 100 post thread on Krypton ski boots and threads related to taints and bike shorts.  I did like the What Are You Wearing thread..a little homoerotic for a ski site but that's sort of the way AZ is..



Ya see, that's why you should buy it, so you could mold it in your own image.

As far as paying for something that is free, this place is a money maker. It could be a new branch of your business empire. Maybe your Dad would want to invest in it and running it could be part of your job description. 

Making money posting on your own ski forum...sweeeeet.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Ya see, that's why you should buy it, so you could mold it in your own image.
> 
> As far as paying for something that is free, this place is a money maker. It could be a new branch of your business empire. Maybe your Dad would want to invest in it and running it could be part of your job description.
> 
> Making money posting on your own ski forum...sweeeeet.



How much revenue does this site actually make???  Greg??  I also don't have programming skillz so I'd have to hire GeekSquad or AndyZee to maintain the site...at probably 12 bucks an hour..


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How much revenue does this site actually make???  Greg??  I also don't have programming skillz so I'd have to hire GeekSquad or AndyZee to maintain the site...at probably 12 bucks an hour..



Billions.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Billions.



Think of what you could do with billions.

First off, as a billionaire I'm thinkin you Match.com problems would be over. A hottie can look past all your faults to get close to that kinda money.

Also you could hire your own personnel Outback chief.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 17, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Think of what you could do with billions.
> 
> First off, as a billionaire I'm thinkin you Match.com problems would be over. A hottie can look past all your faults to get close to that kinda money.
> 
> Also you could hire your own personnel Outback chief.



A personal playhouse for all your groupies. Sort of like an online Neverland Ranch.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, I think they want quality over quantity. GSS keeps things lively here, but i don't think I'd want him as a moderator.


Wa-loaf is correct.....
Moderator is a tone more than a title.
In fact there are many moderators on this site without the title, but with a tone that brings calm to discussion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Wa-loaf is correct.....
> Moderator is a tone more than a title.
> In fact there are many moderators on this site without the title, but with a tone that brings calm to discussion.



that's pretty deep Trekchik, I like it :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How much revenue does this site actually make??? Greg??


 


Greg said:


> Billions.


 
Billions of what?


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Billions of what?



Billions of some fraction of a penny. :lol:


----------



## snoseek (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes he is a great pick I think.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A personal playhouse for all your groupies. Sort of like an online Neverland Ranch.



Sick!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A personal playhouse for all your groupies. Sort of like an online Neverland Ranch.


LMAO.........:lol:


----------



## tcharron (Jul 18, 2009)

DHS, gratz on the brandy spankin new, 'Kill Button'.  :-D


----------



## Paul (Jul 18, 2009)

shit


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats DHS!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2009)

This Thread is Worthless Without Pictures!!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats DHS!!

:beer:

I think you'll do a great job!


----------



## ckofer (Jul 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This Thread is Worthless Without Pictures!!!!









all the way to a million


----------



## tcharron (Jul 20, 2009)

And of course, in celebration..  Or is it fear....  *blink*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

tcharron said:


> And of course, in celebration..  Or is it fear....  *blink*




reminds me of limp biskit


----------



## andyzee (Jul 20, 2009)

Of course I'm speaking hypothetically, but what happens if Greg sells AZ? Do the moderators go with it?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Of course I'm speaking hypothetically, but what happens if Greg sells AZ? Do the moderators go with it?



Hopefully:uzi:


----------



## Paul (Jul 20, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Of course I'm speaking hypothetically, but what happens if Greg sells AZ? Do the moderators go with it?



When I buy it, I'm making you the head of the Mod Squad, Andy...






Solid!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 20, 2009)

Paul said:


> When I buy it, I'm making you the head of the Mod Squad, Andy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And my first task would be assigning the job to GSS


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

andyzee said:


> And my first task would be assigning the job to GSS



hell yeah..I wouldn't let you down..


----------



## tcharron (Jul 20, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Of course I'm speaking hypothetically, but what happens if Greg sells AZ? Do the moderators go with it?



I smell a union contract!  :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm ready to be a mod!!!!!  I'll do anything to be on Gregs Staff..lol


----------



## tcharron (Jul 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm ready to be a mod!!!!!  I'll do anything to be on Gregs Staff..lol



But, are *WE* ready.  :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

tcharron said:


> But, are *WE* ready.  :-D




I'm guessing yes


----------



## mondeo (Jul 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm guessing yes


Umm, yeah, no.

I'd weep for humanity the day someone with no self-moderation became a mod. Well, weep for humanity is a stretch, but disappointed at least.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm ready to be a mod!!!!!  I'll do anything to be on Gregs Staff..lol



I'm just wondering _why_ you want to be a mod.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm ready to be a mod!!!!! I'll do anything to be on Gregs Staff..lol


 
Bring your knee-pads with the little ski's on them to Sundown, and be prepared to ski backwards on those knee-pads!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll do anything to be on Gregs "Staff"





not that there's anything wrong with that.....










;-)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> not that there's anything wrong with that.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YIKES!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I'm just wondering _why_ you want to be a mod.



To help this place run smoothly..and also for the chicks..


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> To help this place run smoothly..and also for the chicks..



oh OK - I can see the chicks angle.  That works.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> oh OK - I can see the chicks angle.  That works.



well most of the current mods are getting laid on a regular basis..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> well most of the current mods are getting laid on a regular basis..


 
Helps to have wives and girlfriends for that! Have you tried mail-order?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> well most of the current mods are getting laid on a regular basis..



Hate to tell you but being a mod doesn't help me in that department.  My fiancee and I ski, hike, and kayak together, but she has no interest in AlpineZone.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Helps to have wives and girlfriends for that! Have you tried mail-order?



No but I once dated a Russian woman....but yeah all I need to a girlfriend..who likes to make whoopie..it would be a plus if she tolerates me eating a jumbo corned beef sandwich in bed and the occasional animal noises..hee haw..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No but I once dated a Russian woman....but yeah all I need to a girlfriend..who likes to make whoopie..it would be a plus if she tolerates me eating a jumbo corned beef sandwich in bed and the occasional animal noises..hee haw..



TMI.  :roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No but I once dated a Russian woman....but yeah all I need to a girlfriend..who likes to make whoopie..it would be a plus if she tolerates me eating a jumbo corned beef sandwich in bed and the occasional animal noises..hee haw..


 
Ahhh a life with no kids!.... You lucky fool!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2009)

Steeze, I'll have you know that my announcement to J that I had been asked to be a moderator was not met with a dress dropping to the floor.  It was more, "oh great, so now you'll be spending more time on there"  

Moderator status isn't like being captain of the football team in High School......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Ahhh a life with no kids!.... You lucky fool!



I thought you parents love having kids!!!!!  Imagine going to work everyday and spending 2/3 of the money to put a smile on the kids face..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Moderator status isn't like being captain of the football team in High School......



I was on the Scholastic Scrimmage team in High School and didn't see much ass


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought you parents love having kids!!!!! Imagine going to work everyday and spending 2/3 of the money to put a smile on the kids face..


 
I don't have *that* vivid of an imagination! :sad:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought you parents love having kids!!!!!  Imagine going to work everyday and spending 2/3 of the money to put a smile on the kids face..



Worth every cent..and then some.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> To help this place run smoothly..and also for the chicks..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> well most of the current mods are getting laid on a regular basis..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was on the Scholastic Scrimmage team in High School and didn't see much ass


Do you see a pattern here?

Moderator is not a title, its a tone.

GSS's tone may require a chick who's tone deaf.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> well most of the current mods are getting laid on a regular basis..



That was the case long before I became a moderator.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> well most of the current mods are getting laid on a regular basis..





Beetlenut said:


> Helps to have wives and girlfriends for that!




Beetlenut, you're clearly not married.  or, you are, and you have a girlfriend, too.  it's all good.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Beetlenut, you're clearly not married. or, you are, and you have a girlfriend, too. it's all good.


 
Nope! I'm married with two high energy boys! Wouldn't chance a girlfriend, my wife's half Sicilian!!


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2009)

WORST MOD EVER!!!!!

He's let it go to his head...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2009)

dmc said:


> WORST MOD EVER!!!!!
> 
> He's let it go to his head...



only with you dmc. (happy now) because you like to stir crap up and when things don't go your way, you throw a huge tantrum, evidenced by the dozen threads started tonight with you crying away.

Such a hypocrit.  You DEMAND and FIGHT for free speech, yet when someone speaks their mind like Swampdog did tonight and you don't agree with her? You go balistic.  I defended her right to express herself (NOT the ski shop) and then you come after me.

but please, the site needs more traffic.  Why don't you start another 9 cry for attention threads in the feedback forum.  Why don't you report me to Greg a few dozen more times.

Will that make you feel better poor fella?


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> only with you dmc. (happy now) because you like to stir crap up and when things don't go your way, you throw a huge tantrum, evidenced by the dozen threads started tonight with you crying away.
> 
> Such a hypocrit.  You DEMAND and FIGHT for free speech, yet when someone speaks their mind like Swampdog did tonight and you don't agree with her? You go balistic.  I defended her right to express herself (NOT the ski shop) and then you come after me.
> 
> ...



WHAT???!?!? All I did was defend a ski shop from a raving bitch....  

She just happens to be your friend...    So it's ok...  And she admitted she was here JUST to spread this nastiness...  But again... She's your friend so.. It's ok...

I think you need to let that head get a bit smaller...

How would you like it if i came on here and started in on your business without the ability to defend?  Just answer that...


It is you that seeks attention.. It is you that jumps into the fray...  
And all fro a friend... AND THATS the big problem i have with you as a moderator..

You are way too subjective...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2009)

dmc said:


> WHAT???!?!? All I did was defend a ski shop from a raving bitch....
> 
> She just happens to be your friend...    So it's ok...  And she admitted she was here JUST to spread this nastiness...  But again... She's your friend so.. It's ok...
> 
> ...



......she's not my 'friend'.  I've had interactions with her enough to not call her a liar......which you do.

again, freedom of speech is only appropriate when you agree with the message there dmc.


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ......she's not my 'friend'.  I've had interactions with her enough to not call her a liar......which you do.
> 
> again, freedom of speech is only appropriate when you agree with the message there dmc.



Did i call her a liar? No... you are lying about calling me a liar... Not cool...

Here is what i said....

"So... Your willing to spread this all over the internet and risk this guy losing customers that may deal with him on a different level just to get the skis you really like?

...wow...

I think you should calm down.. Revenge is a dish best served cold..."




And thanks for using my moniker


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> only with you dmc. (happy now) because you like to stir crap up and when things don't go your way, you throw a huge tantrum, evidenced by the dozen threads started tonight with you crying away.
> 
> Such a hypocrit.  You DEMAND and FIGHT for free speech, yet when someone speaks their mind like Swampdog did tonight and you don't agree with her? You go balistic.  I defended her right to express herself (NOT the ski shop) and then you come after me.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> +1



-420


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2009)

dmc said:


> -420



Now that was funny :lol:


----------

